# Eco-Complete VS ActivFlora Glosso Battle



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

So I've had both Eco-Complete and ActivFlora in a multitude of tanks. Lately I've been leaning more towards Activ-Flora and really want to put both to the test. Here we go:

Both substrates I took straight out of the bag (huray for left overs). Pulled a run of glosso from one of my tanks. Cut off 4 identical pieces in line off the same "run" and placed 2 in each jar and filled with water. No ferts or dosing of any kind. Both under the same 3W Deep Blue 6,7k Solar Max. I'll keep track every few days or so.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice experiment! I would love to see the emersed forms too on these 2 substrates!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't delved into the emersed side of plant keeping but I would like to see that as well.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

scribed!


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing us your study so far. This is very interesting!!! I sub'd your threads.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

So figured I'd check how the "battle" was fairing (not expecting anything different) before going to bed and noticed something very interesting...










ActivFlora glosso seems to have a small bubble as if it were pearling. I've never seen pearling without co2 and dosing ferts so is it truly pearling or just a random bubble?


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

Update?


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Heres pics taken this Sunday.


















The Eco-Complete grew the first new plant followed by ActivFlora growing the next two and finally Eco-Complete with the last one. Both have 4 plants in each glass so plant wise it's a tie. Just in the past day or two I have noticed the Eco-Complete plants starting to show signs of nutrient deficiency. I haven't added any nutrients to the containers so next week should be interesting. I did do 2 water changes thus far by simply running both containers under the faucet on a slow trickle. I wasn't planning of doing water changes but the Eco-Complete developed a slime coat almost and felt it was needed. The ActivFlora did have a little bit of settlement when I rinsed so both benefited I feel. I have noticed the Eco-Complete's substrate has really separated with the fine grain moving towards the bottom.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

ActivFlora gets my vote here. Same number of new growth, but AF looks healthier!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Look like Active Flora is winning the battle. Very nice experiment. Keep us update for little more yea?


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be sure to update about twice a week for the next month or two.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think your selling me on this stuff.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha, Justin we are in the great fortune of having it available for $25 in RI. If you pull the trigger on the 20 high I don't mind picking up 2 bags for you and can drop them off when I'm in the area. I got to North Kingstown and Fatima Hospital almost weekly. Plus I might be able to get my discount and get it a little cheaper yet.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

That Cuba you gave me settled right in with the AcitivFlora substrate.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I wish the Activ Floralite was a solid white, I would have gotten that instead of my generic Aquarium Sand.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow it's taking over quick!!! Looks great! I'm thinking of activ as my substrate and I'm thinking gbrs in the tank.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Would be a nice set-up. With Hygro Angustifloia waving in the background from a small powerhead or canister?!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. And some color in there to. Maybe some macrandra or some reineckii mini and a carpet of glosso or s repens.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweet thread.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

:drool: That sounds like its going to be a very distracting work tank.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

In my line of work, it will be more relaxing then distracting. Hopefully. its gonna be a month long process to get it going anyways, got the tank and stand to work today. lights and substrate is really all i need to get it going then add fish in the next month or two


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice I look forward to the pics


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Not too much new growth but I do notice another stem/runner starting on each.



















Can see noticeable deterioration and lack of nutrients it seems with the Eco-Complete as the days progress. Will be sure to update Sunday.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: A little more noticable growth in the past few days. Something to definetly note is that one of the glosso runner stems seems to be not rooting into the substrate as much. Starting to see visible signs of the gloss staying lower and more compact with ActivFlora vs. Eco-Complete.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> UPDATE: A little more noticable growth in the past few days. Something to definetly note is that one of the glosso runner stems seems to be not rooting into the substrate as much. Starting to see visible signs of the gloss staying lower and more compact with ActivFlora vs. Eco-Complete.


I am really starting to like the ActivFlora, I really think it might be a great option for my new tank.


----------



## green18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for doing this thread! I am not going to ditch my eco complete but i was in need of more substrate anyway so I am going to mix ActivFlora with my Eco. I think it will nicely darken the substrate but still give some variation which i actually appreciate. I just ordered a few bags online so it is around.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

green18: Nice strategy. I would do the same in your position as well. If you don't mind me asking where did you find it online and how much?


----------



## Parahnoyd (Mar 8, 2013)

green18 said:


> Thanks for doing this thread! I am not going to ditch my eco complete but i was in need of more substrate anyway so I am going to mix ActivFlora with my Eco. I think it will nicely darken the substrate but still give some variation which i actually appreciate. I just ordered a few bags online so it is around.


I'm getting ready to do the exact same thing 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Post pics if you guys can to here so we can all see how it turns out!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Hi all, Sorry I've been slacking on the updates. This past week's snowstorms has the OR's flooded with patients and I've been tied up with surgery's all week. In any event I've found some time so here are the updated pics.



















The Eco-Complete glosso has slowed growth horizontally and has been growing more vertically this past week or so. The ActivFlora hasn't spread out too much but instead carpeting more compactly. Both still show a few new runners but the difference between health in the matured plants is very noticeable between to two substrates. I actually think the Eco-Complete might be starting to get algae growth as well. Not sure why only the Eco-Complete is getting it but does make me curious. I'll update this weekend hopefully.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Well a little past due on this update but honestly not much has changed. Here's the pics:



















ActivFlora seems healthier and more compact and lush, Eco-Complete seems to be growing towards the surface a lot more and is browning in some spots :-/.


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

any updates?


----------



## Zellner (May 2, 2014)

Anymore updates on the way?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought there was an update a while ago that a cat/or child knocked both of the containers over? I might be mistaken though.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Oceangirl said:


> I thought there was an update a while ago that a cat/or child knocked both of the containers over? I might be mistaken though.


that sounds like something we'd read on reddit for sure


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=526105&highlight=holy+grail&page=6


This topic was split in 2 from the original Topic (Substrate Holy Grail) once it got way off track. Oceangirl is right, Original poster mentioned something about both jars falling off the shelf and no longer has them.


----------

